# Favorite / Recommended studio headphones!



## passenger57 (May 4, 2012)

Hi, I'd like to know what headphones are best for orchestral/film score music.
I'm looking for something with as much accuracy as possible for orchestral mixing as well as confortable to wear for hours. So many choices out there. A buddy of mine uses AKGs. I have some Audio Technica's but every time I move my head something in the the headphone's body/plastic makes a small adjusting sound - kinda drives me nuts.
Also I read somewhere that some headphones have a device that stops noise spikes and keeps you from hearing damage - now that sounds like something I'd love to have. 
If there is an existing thread on this please post the link, I looked and didn't find one. 
Thanks


----------



## germancomponist (May 4, 2012)

You can read 1000 different stories about headphones.... .

At first, you have to know how your headphone sounds.... . You can get best results with many (different) headphones!

I use an AKG 271 MK2, and I am very happy with it.


----------



## mark812 (May 4, 2012)

I use Sony MDR7506 and they work great for me. But yeah, as with monitors..there are many quality options available. It's just a matter of personal taste.


----------



## gsilbers (May 4, 2012)

sadly the search function in this forum is not that great. 

but yes, there is plenty of good threads about headphones.


----------



## Arbee (May 4, 2012)

When I put my studio together last year I spent 3 hours in a store with a great set up for headphone comparisons. I compared some 20 sets of headphones across all the main brands and models (including AKG, Sony and Sennheiser HD600/650). 

I ended up buying Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro for both sound and comfort (and after some recommendations by a few pro sound engineers). You can wear these things for hours they are so comfortable. Like good studio monitors they seem to suit "critical listening". AKG was my second pick by a narrow margin. Sennheiser I might have chosen for listening to music in my lounge room but not for mixing.

But......! headphones like everything else are a very personal thing.

Just my 2c, hope it helps.


----------



## passenger57 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tips everyone. Amazon has the Beyerdynamic DT 770-PRO for $183.00. Looks like a good bargain, I'll get those then.
cheers!


----------



## Arbee (May 4, 2012)

I have the 250 ohm version, some prefer the 80 ohm due to being easier to drive, but the 250 works fine from my MBox 3 Pro as long as you don't enjoy blowing your brains out.

(edit: better link)
http://forum.recordingreview.com/f66/beyerdynamic-dt-770-pro-250-ohm-38207/ (http://forum.recordingreview.com/f66/be ... ohm-38207/)

Just thought I should mention it, hope it helps.


----------



## passenger57 (May 5, 2012)

I got the 250s! Will have em in a couple days, thanks again! :D


----------



## Arbee (May 5, 2012)

No problem, hope they meet expectation.


----------



## ghostnote (May 5, 2012)

passenger57 @ Sat May 05 said:


> I got the 250s! Will have em in a couple days, thanks again! :D



don't forget that you can always give'em back and get some serious AKG K-701 for about the same amount of money . I've ordered them 2 days ago and they arrived today. After 5 hours of listening they are getting better and better, more and more balanced. Brilliant details and a nice wide soundstage. I really don't want to take them down anymore 

Maybe I'm too late, but when it comes to headphones you really need to compare them in the shop. Sure you can order them trough internet but it takes a good amount of time till they show their real potential. That may take 50 hours. Time that you don't need to wait when trying the exibition pieces in the shops


----------



## germancomponist (May 5, 2012)

Shops?

In the past there were many shops here in my country, but now...., omly some, and they don`t have more than 3 different headphones for sale... .


----------



## ghostnote (May 5, 2012)

germancomponist @ Sat May 05 said:


> Shops?
> 
> In the past there were many shops here in my country, but now...., omly some, and they don`t have more than 3 different headphones for sale... .



You're talking like an old man ;D

sorry, you're right. "professional retailer" would be the better choice  I mean where you can buy good recording equipment. You can find a retailer almost every 100 Kilometers in Germany.

As for the pricing: ups, the AKG cost double the price of the Bayer, but still, I wouldn't switch, even to Sennheiser. 

Cheers!


----------



## passenger57 (May 7, 2012)

Got the Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro today, just what I needed. Very comfortable, sound great! Thanks again!


----------



## Mike Marino (May 7, 2012)

Audio Technica ATH-M50s. Had them for a few months now; enjoying thus far.

- Mike


----------



## skanafchian (May 11, 2012)

I highly highly recommend the Denon AHD-2000s to anyone looking to pick up headphones. I've compared them to the Senns/Beyers/AKGs in the pricerange and they were much clearer/had a much flatter low-end. Love them!


----------



## Mossad (May 11, 2012)

skanafchian @ Fri May 11 said:


> I highly highly recommend the Denon AHD-2000s to anyone looking to pick up headphones. I've compared them to the Senns/Beyers/AKGs in the pricerange and they were much clearer/had a much flatter low-end. Love them!



+1

I had to upgrade my headphones and was deciding between the 2000s and 5000s along with the usual suspects (AKG, Senn. etc.) I just got a pair of the 5000s and it's one of the best decisions I've made. I primarily have to mix on headphones and I've found the Denon's translate amazingly well. The low end is definitely a highlight of them.


----------



## Resonator (May 27, 2012)

Read some good reviews of these very reasonably priced headphones.
Anyone tried them.
http://www.studiospares.com/headphones-studio/studiospares-m1000-headphones/invt/448760/?htxt=%2FUvRjc0xAaKk26JwgsxcsV6E2gjpK53ITJCPcypNRrR6jhjYX3SDlEUFWaOdTpLU0xVcTayKYYOc%0Aw4t9gBa9qg%3D%3D


----------



## olajideparis (May 27, 2012)

I love the Beyer Dynamics and the Sony MDR 7506. In my experience both are fairly true frequency response wise and I tend to prefer the Sony's over the Beyer's although the Beyer Dynamics are a lot easier on the ears. If you've got the budget I'd try to get both as switching between the two will help you get closer to a mix that will translate well across different systems. Hope that helps.


----------



## mark812 (May 27, 2012)

olajideparis @ Sun May 27 said:


> I love the Beyer Dynamics and the Sony MDR 7506. In my experience both are fairly true frequency response wise and I tend to prefer the Sony's over the Beyer's although the Beyer Dynamics are a lot easier on the ears. If you've got the budget I'd try to get both as switching between the two will help you get closer to a mix that will translate well across different systems. Hope that helps.



Interesting, I use Sony 7506s too (and Audio Technica ATH-M50s). But it seems that lots of people hate 7506s and find them inaccurate. They do sound a bit harsh, though.


----------



## HDJK (Jun 21, 2012)

germancomponist @ Fri May 04 said:


> ...
> 
> I use an AKG 271 MK2, and I am very happy with it.



Same here :D They have a very un-hyped natural sound to my ears. But I did prefer the AKG 270, sadly one of our boys broke them a couple of years ago.

Another great HP is the Swiss Ergo:

http://www.precide.ch/eng/english.htm


----------

